

A WebGl experience to show data from Montreal's Bixi System - whirlyvonelsass
http://bixcuit.methodinthemadness.eu/

======
yannski
So, as a long time developer, what's your thought on WebGL ?

~~~
whirlyvonelsass
To be quite straightforward it needs some polish. We've got incompatibilities,
instabilities, and so on... Currently I would say that Unity is a better
choice, but WebGL is nevertheless the future.

